# ok so its not "building" a track



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Have a look
http://www.geocities.com/gonfasthobbies/

Scott


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Have a look
> http://www.geocities.com/gonfasthobbies/
> 
> Scott


 One complant.

I notice he wants retail as marked for remaining inventory, so basiclly he wants you to pay what realisticly what you could sell it for, so you would basiclly have 25,000 bucks worth of stuff you will not get 25,000 for. ( You will eventualy clearance some items/ have them stolen, broke. get dusty) He should be charging wholesale for this stuff what he paid and make his profit off the eBay end of things if he chooses to do it that way. Otherwise no one that knows a lick about marketing will touch it..Its a lose situation for the buyer and a profit grab by the seller. Sorry not meaning to critizie but buissness is buisness.

Coach


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'll have to pass.  rr


----------



## jester58 (Nov 30, 2004)

I've done the hobby store/slot car track bidness once already. With standard hobby industry markup there's just not enough profit from inventory....and the birthday parties just didn't happen often enough to offset the inventory sales. Not my idea of a good time.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

"VISIT THE EBAY AUCTION See if YOU are still the High Bidder (Good Luck)"

hahahhaha 0 bidders.

Man that place looks like a dive...raw wood 4x4 posts holding the roof up even after the "renovation"

Where is this place anyway? Is it in a bad neighborhood or is it the boonies?


----------

